# How to spot a fellow NT?



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a hard time finding other NTs. How do you spot them? I've read on other sites that NTs have a way of speaking that causes them to stand out. I know how I speak and come off, but I've never met another ENTJ. Currently, I believe I work with an ENTP (and he's just now opening up) but I can't recall bumping into many of them. 

How do YOU recognize you're in the presence of another ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, or ENTP?

I'm very obviously and NTJ. Everything about me oozes it upon first meeting me. Though, it could be because I am also an 8w7 so I have a very intense energy to begin with.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

I know one thing that me and three other NT's share, and that is the ability to debate. So, naturally, that's something I pick up on, but I realize that it's not altogether reliable. The four different rationals can be so very different.


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I have a hard time finding other NTs. How do you spot them? I've read on other sites that NTs have a way of speaking that causes them to stand out. I know how I speak and come off, but I've never met another ENTJ. Currently, *I believe I work with an ENTP (and he's just now opening up)* but I can't recall bumping into many of them.
> 
> How do YOU recognize you're in the presence of another ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, or ENTP?
> 
> I'm very obviously and NTJ. Everything about me oozes it upon first meeting me. Though, it could be because I am also an 8w7 so I have a very intense energy to begin with.


ENTPs do *not* have a hard time opening up.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

*tries to remember how i found the NTs I know*

They just sorta, give off a vibe, I suppose? that weird kid in class giving humorously clever answers, or any deep thinkers you may come across. I'll be interested in seeing how other users respond to this thread.


----------



## 2ch (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know how else you can spot an NT besides having that feeling to them as well. Stereotypically, we might end up sounding like scientists or lawyers over the phone.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Well first, my "N-sensor" goes off. Then after speaking with them, I'd probably ask them their thoughts on taking over the world, I can discern whether they're a T or an F.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> Well first, my "N-sensor" goes off.


Isn't that sort of a contradiction? :tongue:


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

E_N_T_P said:


> Chipps said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hard time finding other NTs. How do you spot them? I've read on other sites that NTs have a way of speaking that causes them to stand out. I know how I speak and come off, but I've never met another ENTJ. Currently, *I believe I work with an ENTP (and he's just now opening up)* but I can't recall bumping into many of them.
> ...


I meants past the surface. We have pretty good conversations and Ive noticed that slowely but surely he is letting me pas his shield. I pegged him as an EN right off. Then he seemed more like a perciever than a judger. I thought Enfp but he was too grounded and logical. Also when he talked about his feelings once I could see it was a bit difficult and he was studying me very hard to see if he could trust me. After that he's been ALOT more friendly with me. Alot more frank and open.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Ask them about the scientific method and see what they think about it.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

KneeSeekerArrow said:


> Ask them about the scientific method and see what they think about it.


If someone asked me this Id get angry because itd seem like a ridiculously misplaced question and Id consider it a waste of my time. How very ENTJ of me, no?


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

You can usually tell by how they write. It seems to pop out more than it does in speech, it's hard to describe.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Owfin:2178928 said:


> Isn't that sort of a contradiction? :tongue:


I know. I chuckled as I typed it & left it for that reason.


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been told I speak very "proper", but only because I don't believe in talking unless you're going to get it right.

Is that what you mean by a certain sort of speech?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

AintGotNoExpressions said:


> You can usually tell by how they write. It seems to pop out more than it does in speech, it's hard to describe.


Maybe this is because you read a lot? For some reason, I suck at expressing myself through formal writing. I do well through speech. I am very articulate and passionate and charismatic when speaking. I just can't pull it off on paper. It requires soooo much energy on paper. I think a lot of introverts write more passionately though. That makes me really jealous.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

pwiloson said:


> I've been told I speak very "proper", but only because I don't believe in talking unless you're going to get it right.
> 
> Is that what you mean by a certain sort of speech?


I speak very directly, confidently, charismatically, assertively etc. You'd know just by hearing me give my opinion that I was an ENTJ. Other NTs however, around as obvious to me. Maybe its because I don't shut up long enough to hear, lol.


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I speak very directly, confidently, charismatically, assertively etc. You'd know just by hearing me give my opinion that I was an ENTJ. Other NTs however, around as obvious to me. Maybe its because I don't shut up long enough to hear, lol.


It is possible to give an opinion and _not_ be an ENTJ.. or talk a lot and also _not _be an ENTJ...


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chipps said:


> Maybe this is because you read a lot? For some reason, I suck at expressing myself through formal writing. I do well through speech. I am very articulate and passionate and charismatic when speaking. I just can't pull it off on paper. It requires soooo much energy on paper. I think a lot of introverts write more passionately though. That makes me really jealous.


I find it much easier to express myself through writing. When I text people I send pages at a time, but when I'm in a casual conversation with someone, I can't seem to find very much to say. I write killer research papers, as long as I get to choose the topic. I wrote one about fractional reserve banking this year and got a straight up 100%. As long as it is something we enjoy learning about, we can express our thoughts beautifully. I can also give a power point presentation very well as long as I keep the slides with a minimum amount of information on them, in order to allow myself to explain everything in my own way. And I can debate beautifully. However, if I am required to debate a position that I do not agree with, or write on a topic I don't care much for, it becomes a disaster. For instance, earlier this year I was applying for UVA and I had to write an essay for which the prompt was, "What is your favorite word and why?" I thought this was completely absurd and instead of writing about a word, I proceeded to write the whole essay about how pointless and stupid of a prompt it was.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Form a local asperger's club


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

pwiloson said:


> It is possible to give an opinion and _not_ be an ENTJ.. or talk a lot and also _not _be an ENTJ...


I agree. Though, I think the manner in which a person gives their opinion matters.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Alpengeist19 said:


> I find it much easier to express myself through writing. When I text people I send pages at a time, but when I'm in a casual conversation with someone, I can't seem to find very much to say. I write killer research papers, as long as I get to choose the topic. I wrote one about fractional reserve banking this year and got a straight up 100%. As long as it is something we enjoy learning about, we can express our thoughts beautifully. I can also give a power point presentation very well as long as I keep the slides with a minimum amount of information on them, in order to allow myself to explain everything in my own way. And I can debate beautifully. However, if I am required to debate a position that I do not agree with, or write on a topic I don't care much for, it becomes a disaster. For instance, earlier this year I was applying for UVA and I had to write an essay for which the prompt was, "What is your favorite word and why?" I thought this was completely absurd and instead of writing about a word, I proceeded to write the whole essay about how pointless and stupid of a prompt it was.


Lol. What happened with the essay?

I can write really well, but I have to be extremely passionate about it. I write with power and it typically comes off as rude or biting. I just can't say/write things that I care about without there being intimidation behind it. Sigh. 

Though, when it comes to power points, and I am very informed about an issue, I can dominate. I can also dominate during debates.


----------



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

In the cognitive sense, NT doesn't mean sh*t. 

But I guess if you were to just hone in on the letters... No, it's still very difficult.

ENTJ's dominant 4 = Te Ni Se Fi
ENTP's dominant 4 = Ne Ti Fe Si

What ENTP's mistaken for other "NT"s are generally other Ti's - imaginative, pie in the sky, structural thinking
What ENTJ's mistaken for other "NT"s are generally Te - speak strongly, get to the point, bottom-line

But since Keirsey does separate them into temperaments, I suppose you could look for the one who exudes "Intellectualism": the third-eye feeling.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

NTs aren't as likely to start emotional drama as other types I think, and are more likely to be into stuff like politics. It's all a little vague though. Can't really claim much else. I do find that NTs are likely to have some sort of mental 'click'. We all seem to have somewhat the same interests.


----------



## Goooseeey (Feb 28, 2012)

The level of interest in technology, current events, scientific theories/news, and wordplay often indicate an NT (amongst other factors, of course).

I also gauge somebody's ability to debate or reason without resorting to personal values or judgments, and their ability to objectively assess/argue a situation rather than resorting to an argument that can't be refuted on principle (i.e. "it's wrong because I just don't believe in it").

Aptitude at grasping theoretical concepts relatively quickly also seems to be an indicator.

I'm not saying that other types are incapable of possessing these traits, but these are a few simple ways that, when working in conjunction, often point to an NT type.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, because they hardly seem the type to go to the gym it may be difficult to _spot_ one. But you need to make sure they won't crumple under the weight of trying to take too much on at first. They can be highly competitive so don't taunt them about their pasty noodle arms.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

See if they get bored with small talk, I can't spend more than 15mins talking about the day to day details of someones life. If you get the chance, try and see if they suddenly get energized when the conversation switches to something "deep", where they can see the big picture and go into visionary mode. If someone sounds like a philosopher, its a good chance they're a xNTP. The last sentence might not apply to NTJs though.

For all NTs I've met, they do things our own way, always preferring to be our their authority and tend to have a disregard people who try to exert power of them. See how much they fit in to the "norm", most NTs I've met don't, and it shows through the views they hold, to the lives they lead, to the things the learn for fun, they all seem to be very different from most people. One more final thing, I've noticed we like self improvement, I and my NT friends all enjoy self help books. Books on confidence and self employment tend to be the ones we go for, though it might just be the few I've met.


----------



## Intelligent (Feb 24, 2012)

The best way is just to talk and to pay close attention to how they talk and work the conversation, I was able to spot an ENTP recently by listening to him debate, I could tell he was enjoying it.

Edit:

NTs have a certain way of speaking, it's as if they're sure they're right, or maybe not right...that's the wrong word....they've obviously put some thought into what they just said and they exude some level of certainty in things they say, even if they're saying something uncertain(theory etc).


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Gina Alawaye said:


> Well first, my "N-sensor" goes off. Then after speaking with them, I'd probably ask them their thoughts on taking over the world, I can discern whether they're a T or an F.


Explain, now (first how you so easily discern, and secondly, your own plan).


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Signify said:


> Explain, now (first how you so easily discern, and secondly, your own plan).


The quickest way I've found to determine if someone's an N is to mention a fact and see what the other party focuses on. 

For example, a female INTJ friend (I'll call her Allana) of mine was talking to another male mutual friend (I'll call him Alfonse) when she mentioned about a tribe that didn't have a past tense in their language. Alfonse began asking Allana questions about specific details, like where the tribe was located, when did she learn this, what the tribe was called blah, blah, blah.

From this I could determine that Alfonse was an S because he needed more details about the fact. As opposed to Allana and I, when we learnt of this tribe didn't really care what they were called or where they were from but only how they could possibly communicate efficiently and how they would go about doing so. I also determined that Alfonse was a T because he didn't ask about the interpersonal relations in the tribe only facts. I hypothesize that if Alfonse had been an F then he would have cared more about the individuals in the tribe rather than the tribe as a whole.

I'm really hoping that made sense.


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> The quickest way I've found to determine if someone's an N is to mention a fact and see what the other party focuses on.
> 
> For example, a female INTJ friend (I'll call her Allana) of mine was talking to another male mutual friend (I'll call him Alfonse) when she mentioned about a tribe that didn't have a past tense in their language. Alfonse began asking Allana questions about specific details, like where the tribe was located, when did she learn this, what the tribe was called blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


Very good - but I would say as an Ni (ENTJ) that I too would have wondered where they were located, etc, and also how they have come to evolve to having a language that doesn't offer a past tense.

And I would say also, that that to me seems a bit ridiculous to assume there's social groups of people that can't talk about the past -- at all.

I think your friend has misunderstood their past-tense stuff. For example, the Germans don't have a 'past tense' in the English sense, instead they talk about the PT as if it's happening now and then explain that it happened some time ago, whereas in English, we just say 'some time ago...' and then change all our articles/verbs/bullshit.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> The quickest way I've found to determine if someone's an N is to mention a fact and see what the other party focuses on.
> 
> For example, a female INTJ friend (I'll call her Allana) of mine was talking to another male mutual friend (I'll call him Alfonse) when she mentioned about a tribe that didn't have a past tense in their language. Alfonse began asking Allana questions about specific details, like where the tribe was located, when did she learn this, what the tribe was called blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


What you are communicating really resonates with me. My husband who loves history, recently told me a story about Ira Hamilton Hayes. When he told me the story, he gave me many facts, and for some reason I somehow filtered out what i did and did not find important or relative... Which in a way is depracating to my husband, the story in whole is fascinating... But, atleast now I understand why...


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> The quickest way I've found to determine if someone's an N is to mention a fact and see what the other party focuses on.
> 
> For example, a female INTJ friend (I'll call her Allana) of mine was talking to another male mutual friend (I'll call him Alfonse) when she mentioned about a tribe that didn't have a past tense in their language. Alfonse began asking Allana questions about specific details, like where the tribe was located, when did she learn this, what the tribe was called blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


Actually, Id probably ask all of those questions as well. Id want details, more and more details. The better detailed a story is the more accurately I can judge it. Plus, Id probably want to go home and look up the tribe and learn more about it myself. Im pretty high on the Intuition scale as well, though unless something really peaks my interest, I dont too much care for the details.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Two ENTJs both say they want details. Coincidence?

Or the influence of dominant Te?

You decide.


----------



## n.yumikim (Jan 20, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Two ENTJs both say they want details. Coincidence?
> 
> Or the influence of dominant Te?
> 
> You decide.


which goes back to what i said about the misconceptions of intuition. ENTJ's view intuition as Te+Ni. ENTP's view it as Ti+Ne.
. . . 




n.yumikim said:


> ENTJ's dominant 4 = Te Ni Se Fi
> ENTP's dominant 4 = Ne Ti Fe Si
> 
> What ENTP's mistaken for other "NT"s are generally other Ti's - imaginative, pie in the sky, structural thinking
> What ENTJ's mistaken for other "NT"s are generally Te - speak strongly, get to the point, bottom-line


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

@n.yumikim
And that's why INTJs are the best at finding other NTs. Ni and Te. Intuition guiding a solid plan. IF we want to find one of the others, that is.

Only half serious.roud:


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

Just because someone asks questions doesn't mean they're some sort of S-type madman. It is possible for other types other than sensors to want details, and if you seriously think an ENTJ won't ask the sort of questions mentioned, then you should give up typing people on a daily basis and do something normal, instead.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

pwiloson said:


> Just because someone asks questions doesn't mean they're some sort of S-type madman. It is possible for other types other than sensors to want details, and if you seriously think an ENTJ won't ask the sort of questions mentioned, then you should give up typing people on a daily basis and do something normal, instead.


True. But in my experience, sensors tend to want the details in order to decide the big picture while intuitors want the big picture first and may or may not be interested in the details afterward


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> True. But in my experience, sensors tend to want the details in order to decide the big picture while intuitors want the big picture first and may or may not be interested in the details afterward


This is true. I only ask for details when something about the conversation intrigues me and must be investigated further. Otherwise I make them sum that shit up and get to the point so I can make a decision because my time is very precious to me. If the decision is a big one Ill try and cover as many bases as possible to make the best informed decision, but if its insignificant they better shoot straight or Ill get agitated.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Elyasis said:


> @n.yumikim
> And that's why INTJs are the best at finding other NTs. Ni and Te. Intuition guiding a solid plan. IF we want to find one of the others, that is.


 This is true. The other INTJ who discovered me easily even when he didn't know about MBTI. On our very first conversation, he started talking idealistic stuff after the introduction and I was surprised because usually nobody is upfront about such discussions with me as I tend to argue their points a lot.

To the OP, it is difficult to decide at once. You have to observe them for sometime in how they lead their lives, what things they talk most about, what activities they do. For me, I have noticed NTs tend to be very specific in choosing their words when they are talking about something. For NTPs, they likes leaving things open-ended for a different possibility they didn't consider. So they will use words like 'I presume', 'Probably', 'technically', 'statistically', etc so that they can change things later if required.  Also, if no one is noticing or disciplining them, they tend to be dirty, untidy and clumsy (they are not discipline freaks when it comes to their private lives). They are the annoying 'truth fairy' of any discussion (where truth is said with calm and neutrality instead of trying to evoke reactions like STPs).

For NTJs, they have already spent a lot of time coming to conclusion about something, they don't like leaving open ends. But they do reconsider something they already know, if the point placed forward is too good to be rejected. It is difficult to detect NTJs mostly because they are very practical and down to earth like 'S's. 

You need different detection method for ENTJ and INTJ. For ENTJ they will brag about their exploits, family and how efficiently something can be done in the present scenario. If you propose something reasonable, they will do it or consider it even if you are their enemy. They will bend the rules if required, but not bypass it like NTPs. Then they will start talking about their opinion about 'stuff' and why they dislike it (with plausible reasons of course and not blind faith or stereotype).

For INTJs, find a guy/girl whom you didn't even know existed in that room. He/she will do anything to NOT TALK. They often come across solitary and arrogant because they tend not to talk too much and just ask people to do stuff (explaining their reasons requires them to talk and hear shit which they will again have to discard with more talking). Though surprisingly they might chat by a decent amount when they can be anonymous (internet). They only care about stuff that can be done or makes sense, anything else is stupid or unimportant. They don't smile or laugh much, they talk to you only if they have any agenda (small talk is non existent) and they are always 'doing' something on their own that doesn't involve other people (remember the spider weaving the web in some story?).. 
They will 'know' everything about everything, so it is precious to see the 'surprised' expression on their face when you say something they didn't know. Actually that 'surprised' sort of expression is same as their 'skeptical' expression. You can't possibly not recognize an INTJ if all of these traits match, because if you know one, you know them all. They are very simple and their thought patterns (if not opinions) are similar to their type.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Well talking to them i think, i do it simple, just talk to them you will notice if they are Ne-Ti (not good at decitions and very objective, very warm but withouth beeing feelers), Ti-Ne (cold and objective, but can see details that can change that "big picture", mmmh quiet but when you open them up theyre very friendly and loyal), Te-Ni (very good at organizing stuff and have an "instic" i suppose that its Ni to know what is goot and what is not).

And for last Ni-Te i dont know a lot of INTJs but they are very good at decitions, their Ni makes them to believe things that are not real but are good for themselves... let me explain with a example, i have 2 cousins one is a INFP and the other is a INTJ they were talking and walking on the street and suddenly my INFP cousin start making funny faces like a crazy man (INTJ didint notice), they went in front of a shop, the shopper a beautiful lady saw them and stare at them, when my INFP cousin realized he just started to act normal, and well continue their walking, then my INTJ cousins says proudly "did you see? that girl stared at me" and his ego raised but then went down when my INFP cousin laughted at him, but who knows? this is, for me, the hardest type to notice.

yeah is something like that.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Juan M said:


> Well talking to them i think, i do it simple, just talk to them you will notice if they are Ne-Ti (not good at decitions and very objective, very warm but withouth beeing feelers), Ti-Ne (cold and objective, but can see details that can change that "big picture", mmmh quiet but when you open them up theyre very friendly and loyal), Te-Ni (very good at organizing stuff and have an "instic" i suppose that its Ni to know what is goot and what is not).
> 
> And for last Ni-Te i dont know a lot of INTJs but they are very good at decitions, their Ni makes them to believe things that are not real but are good for themselves... let me explain with a example, i have 2 cousins one is a INFP and the other is a INTJ they were talking and walking on the street and suddenly my INFP cousin start making funny faces like a crazy man (INTJ didint notice), they went in front of a shop, the shopper a beautiful lady saw them and stare at them, when my INFP cousin realized he just started to act normal, and well continue their walking, then my INTJ cousins says proudly "did you see? that girl stared at me" and his ego raised but then went down when my INFP cousin laughted at him, but who knows? this is, for me, the hardest type to notice.
> 
> yeah is something like that.


INTJs are hard to get to know (and hard to get close to). They are very good at camouflaging their real self. It takes time and careful analysis before you can conclude they are INTJ.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

You can spot fellow NT by the way they talk. They use many metaphors. And also, they are impersonal.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

The skeptical dreamers with a love for interesting things and/or people. 
*INTJ:* Most comfortable with time as a fluid aspect. Will obsess about past, present, and future being connected to their ideal of how the world should work. They analyze the past, absorb the present, and predict the future. Can be closed off if their past has supported a bigger wall against other people. Some have a gate, a maze, a sphinx full of riddles. Others lay it all out except for the locked room with Cerberus guarding their innermost feelings. The Fi of INTJ is protected like a child, sometimes aggressively or sometimes defensively. Those that learn to let Fi play and sometimes get a scrape or bruise are better off for it.
*ENTJ:* Almost seem like they have no weak spots. They have a presence to them. They pretty much embody Nietzche's will to power. Come across very strongly and can either be repulsive or magnetic to Fi heavy types. Somewhat argumentative but less likely to accept differing opinions without those opinions being heavily supported by facts. Can become domineering but likely prefer if everyone would just manage themselves. Like to connect first professionally or intellectually. Not much patience for less intelligent people that serve them no purpose. Annoyed by inefficient management in a workplace setting. Not likely to have problems developing Se as a rule but might keep it on too tight of a leash. Se wants to play and explore and Te sets rules for safety. Sometimes going so far as to only use it as a tool for information gathering instead of letting it breath.

I'm not as familiar with *INTP* and *ENTP* personalities and won't attempt an analysis when I don't have the data.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> I'm not as familiar with *INTP* and *ENTP* personalities and won't attempt an analysis when I don't have the data.


INTP:









ENTP:


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I've noticed a lot of NTs dont use your name when they're talking to you. I dont either. Just an observation. May or may not be true


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

TrailMix said:


> I've noticed a lot of NTs dont use your name when they're talking to you. I dont either. Just an observation. May or may not be true


I thought I was the only one who didn't use other people's names...


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

AintGotNoExpressions said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't use other people's names...


The only time I do use peoples names is to get their attention if they are far away... thats it. haha


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I can usually spot an NT by their career, intellect, how future oriented they are, and what subjects they like to talk about


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I have a hard time finding other NTs. How do you spot them? I've read on other sites that NTs have a way of speaking that causes them to stand out
> How do YOU recognize you're in the presence of another ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, or ENTP?


INTJ:
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/62758-photos-intjs-stay-topic.html

INTP:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/35952-intp-photos.html

ENTP:
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/35629-entp-pictures.html

Memorize their faces and locations. Over the summer take a road trip.


----------

